

How to Get More Energy - dalys
http://zenhabits.net/55-ways-to-get-more-energy/

======
tatsuke95
I'm always curious to see what these lists have to offer, to see if there's
anything new. Having read many of them over the years, I've reached the
following conclusion:

If you want to look, feel and perform better in nearly any aspect (physically,
emotionally, intellectually, sexually), there is nothing better than improving
your eating, sleeping and exercise habits. Nothing. Unfortunately, I haven't
established the discipline to practice what I preach.

